# Belkin access point / port forward



## ebgwd (Mar 26, 2005)

I have 2 Belkin routers hooked together. One functions as my router and the other is setup to function as an access point. I want to port forward 2 ports from the internet to a computer downstream of my access point. The router does not see the ip address of the computer downstream. All of my computers are on the same bank of ip addresses. The computer that I want to port to, has an ip address assigned rather than the router assigning the address via DHCP. The port forwarding ("Virtual Servers") does not seem to work and I assume that the router not listing the ip address that I assigned as the cause problem. Both Belkin products are F5D7230-4 firmware 4.03.03. The ports I want to forward are 911 & 912.

Internet---BelkinRouter---BelkinAccessPt---IPassignedCPU

Could someone provide some troubleshooting advice?
Thanks


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

Wait why do you have two running? Why not just have one router to give both the physical ethernet connections you need and the wireless?


----------



## ebgwd (Mar 26, 2005)

1st wireless router is located 800 feet from the 2nd router that functions as an access point. When I purchased the first router 5 years ago they would not reach to the areas that I needed. We have the 2 connected with cat5e and a repeater. We use wireless at both locations. The locations are 2 seperate bldgs with large trees between.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Connect them this way and you won't have to tinker with any power forwarding in the secondary router.


Connecting two (or more) SOHO broadband routers together.

*Note:* _The "primary" router can be an actual router, a software gateway like Microsoft Internet Connection Sharing, or a server connection that has the capability to supply more than one IP address using DHCP server capability. No changes are made to the primary "router" configuration._

Configure the IP address of the secondary router(s) to be in the same subnet as the primary router, but out of the range of the DHCP server in the primary router. For instance DHCP server addresses 192.168.0.2 through 192.168.0.100, I'd assign the secondary router 192.168.0.254 as it's IP address, 192.168.0.253 for another router, etc.

_*Note: Do this first, as you will have to reboot the computer to connect to the router again for the remaining changes.*_

Disable the DHCP server in the secondary router.

Setup the wireless section just the way you would if it was the primary router, channels, encryption, etc.

Connect from the primary router's LAN port to one of the LAN ports on the secondary router. If there is no uplink port and neither of the routers have auto-sensing ports, use a cross-over cable. Leave the WAN port unconnected!

This procedure bypasses the routing function (NAT layer) and configures the router as a switch (or wireless access point for wireless routers).


----------



## ebgwd (Mar 26, 2005)

I already have my ip addresses for the DHCP to be a bank from 192.168.2.2 to 192.168.2.24 The second router is setup for access point and its ip address is 192.168.2.25 The NAT is enabled on the first router that is DHCP enabled. The NAT is not enabled on the access point. Both are the same model of Belkin Router. There is a section in the configuration that allows you to select access point. When you select access point for the router it automatically disables NAT and DHCP configuration is removed from the setup. My computers downstream of the access point have ip addresses192.168.2.59 and 192.168.2.60, that I gave them. I want to port forward the ports 911 and 912 to computer 192.168.2.59 See the screenshot.


----------

